# can't open any google site from my computer using any browser



## dip_10 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi all,
I can not open any google site using any browser from my pc. Only google.co.in is opening with a bizarre code at the top of the page like:
HTTP/1.1 200 OK Cache-Control: private, max-age=0 Date: Mon, 24 Nov 2008 20:48:22 GMT Expires: -1 Content-Type: text/html; charset=UTF-8 Set-Cookie: PREF=ID=5ffc16b03ca63c36:TM=1227559701:LM=1227559701:S=cK3mwnsnYZV7BfFe; expires=Wed, 24-Nov-2010 20:48:21 GMT; path=/; domain=.google.co.in Server: gws Transfer-Encoding: chunked 19b9

Orkut, Gmail both are not opening. Please help me. 
Thanks in advance.
deep.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 25, 2008)

May be your firewall is restricting it.

Clean your browser cache


----------



## INS-ANI (Nov 25, 2008)

Are you on a proxy server?had similar prob sometime back with my network.
to me it seems a problem of cache. follow what mrintech said.


----------



## parthbarot (Nov 25, 2008)

use vtunnel.com/ftunnel.com if blocked .But i think that not the proper way


----------



## dip_10 (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes, you are right. I am on a proxy server, using ccProxy on the server pc at my home. 
I cleaned my browser cache several times. But the problem is there.
I don't know what happened. Everything was going right day before yesterday. But yesterday it killed me. Some site called it a virus problem. So I formatted the whole C: drive. But it didn't solve the problem.
Please help me out.
Deep.


----------



## a stranger (Nov 29, 2008)

which antivirus using


----------

